# Hi-Lo Bread



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just bought a loaf of this at Sainsbury's this morning. At 5g carbs a slice it seems a good alternative to ordinary bread as long as I don't overdo it. Any one tried or have a view on this. Ta


----------



## grovesy (Apr 9, 2016)

Not tried it. But for the last couple of years I have been having the bread thins, they have helped me greatly.


----------



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks grovesy I will have a look for them


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 9, 2016)

I have heard about HI-LO bread but our sainsbury's don't stock it!

I know you can buy it online but you have to buy either 4 or 5 loaves at a time.  I am not risking that incase I don't like it!


----------



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

It is quite a different taste. I toasted a slice for breakfast and quite liked it


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

I have bread thins if I fancy a burger.  I found the lowest carb ones are the Kingsmill 50/50 (17.2g per thin) or the Warburbton seeded (16.6g).


----------



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks Mark and I will certainly try them.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have bread thins if I fancy a burger.  I found the lowest carb ones are the Kingsmill 50/50 (17.2g per thin) or the Warburbton seeded (16.6g).



That's the same as a slice of Medium sliced bread Mark, so what are you gaining?  Although I imagine it makes a decent sized sandwich whereas a one slice one looks small?  Does a packet stay fresh for a week though, cos Pete would still want 2 slices of ordinary bread, so only I would be eating them?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

A thin is actually 2 slices so less carbs than 2 slices of bread. I got confused when i first read the nutritional info.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 9, 2016)

Mine last me a few days,I am the only one who eats them in my house.I usally have one at breakfast and lunch.


----------

